# Any Sense Roms Coming To The Almighty G2X?



## renerize

I would really like to see how sense roms would run on this puppy!


----------



## drmidnight

renerize said:


> I would really like to see how sense roms would run on this puppy!


I'm not an expert so don't quote me but I believe you won't be seeing any because of the way HTC coded it for their hardware. I could be wrong though.

Find a nice launcher/sense theme combo or try MIUI which is far better in my opinion.


----------



## renerize

Yeah I have been using weapon g2x & miui they are both great! Thanks for the response though. My friend said he likes the way sense is cause they have the best Widgets and it's like all 3d-ish


----------



## bee1

Yeah this this bad boy needs sense 3.0

I have on on my mt4g


----------



## renerize

I hope the developers see this post and open Pandora's box to brew up a G2x only version of sense!


----------



## drmidnight

Sense is for HTC phones, not going to say its impossible but I doubt anyone is going to hack a rom together.

MIUI>Sense


----------



## Danishswag

Apparently it is an amazing hassle to port over all the features of HTC Sense to a non-HTC phone, so your best bet is to use the sense theme for go launcher from the market. Not even close to sense 3.5, but it's something.


----------



## renerize

It's sad to see HTC get both ASOP & SENSE roms while this G2x beast gets only 1 choice, I didn't know phones are racists too!


----------



## bee1

renerize said:


> It's sad to see HTC get both ASOP & SENSE roms while this G2x beast gets only 1 choice, I didn't know phones are racists too!


i know were like the black ppl and ppl with htc phones are like the white ppl haha


----------



## j3.cole

bee1 said:


> i know were like the black ppl and ppl with htc phones are like the white ppl haha


*WHAT !?!?!??!?! *


----------



## bee1

j3.cole said:


> WHAT !?!?!??!?!


Chicken butt


----------



## renerize

So no news from any devs working in getting sense roms for g2x?


----------



## Disposed

I cant for the life of me understand why someone would want to put sense on their phone on purpose. It has some good features but what a bloated piece of crap.


----------



## renerize

@disposed not everyone thinks the same! And since your a closed minded person keep your negative feedback to yourself! We need more roms & negative people like u we need less of!


----------



## renerize

Does anyone know who made the sense rom for the LG G2?

Sent from my LG-P999 G2x using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bee1

renerize said:


> Does anyone know who made the sense rom for the LG G2?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 G2x using RootzWiki Forums


i dont think it would still work cus g2 is still htc and any htc phones can run senise

and g2x is lg


----------



## bee1

Disposed said:


> I cant for the life of me understand why someone would want to put sense on their phone on purpose. It has some good features but what a bloated piece of crap.


dude what are you talking about theirs nothing like having sense rom your crazy 
dont get me wrong i love stock gingerbread but it gets boring you need something new


----------



## renerize

bee1 said:


> dude what are you talking about theirs nothing like having sense rom your crazy
> dont get me wrong i love stock gingerbread but it gets boring you need something new


Thank you bee1! I agree with u!


----------



## SlashDW

bee1 said:


> Chicken butt


 lol, HAHA

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## SlashDW

Disposed said:


> I cant for the life of me understand why someone would want to put sense on their phone on purpose. It has some good features but what a bloated piece of crap.


 Completely agree!


----------



## renerize

SlashDW said:


> Completely agree!


Completely disagree!


----------



## Avelnan

bee1 said:


> i know were like the black ppl and ppl with htc phones are like the white ppl haha


Why don't we just steal an HTC ROM if we're black?

NO RACISM INTENDED. It's a joke.


----------



## Undeadk9

I'm a dev from the HTC Doubleshot. My wife just picked up a G2x. I will see if it is possible to get sense 3.0 booting on this device. But don't get your hopes up.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Port using Tapatalk


----------



## renerize

Undeadk9 said:


> I'm a dev from the HTC Doubleshot. My wife just picked up a G2x. I will see if it is possible to get sense 3.0 booting on this device. But don't get your hopes up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Port using Tapatalk


Nice my boy said once I try sense 3.0 I would never want to go back to any other rom lol. I hope you get it working man good luck.


----------



## tahahawa

Sense will be extremely hard to get on this phone. Made for Qualcomm CPU and adreno gpu. Getting an o2x ROM can be tricky at times :/.


----------



## SKyLiNe

Meh. U want sense? Buy a htc device.

Sent from my Optimus 2X using RootzWiki


----------



## siulmagic

its not posible, atlest i dont tihnk so, it just how shit tegra works, belive em i tried, i can get adb spit shit out, but it always fails on elg errors, i also tried porting the leak from the htc endevour witch is sense for tegra 3, and still nothing wont boot.


----------

